# hedghog wandering in the snow



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi guys, I just thought I'd post to let you know that I found a hedgehog wandering around in the snow last night. If it wasn't so cold I probably would have just left him but it was too cold for him to be out so I took him home. I put him in a RUB and gave him some cat meat and he wolfed it down straight away. must have been starving. He has just been picked up by a rescue centre and they said they have had loads come in this year.


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

poor little thing,well done for helping him x


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

You did the right thing to pick him up and take him in )


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope so! I did think about leaving him but didn't want him to struggle


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yep definitely right to bring in hedgehogs if they are out and about, they should be hibernating so if any are about their chances of survival are pretty slim


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww bless him, good on you for bringing him in, right thing to do


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

just out of interest cos i dont know much about it. if the hedgehog was wandering obviously its not hibernating. what would cause that? perhaps not building up enough food reserves?


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

As far as I know they usually come out if they haven't built up enough reserves or they have been disturbed. Unfortunately, myself and many others were sledging which may have disturbed them. However, the lady at the rescue said that they were getting a lot this year and thought it was because it had been so cold they were using the reserves up quicker in keeping warm and they were hungry and needed to forage.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary has had loads brought in from Boxingday until now. If they are seen during the day there is a problem and help should be found for them or they will die. A lot are Autumn juveniles that arent big enough to hibernate so wake up when starvation sets in
Well done for helping


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Good on you!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its going to be a bad spring for hedgehogs so please leave food and water out for them. Usually they wake up during the winter to feed but due to the awful weather they wouldnt have found any food so please keep an eye open for any hungry hogs
We are getting release sites ready for our 35 overwintered hogs as they are now getting restless

Heres 3 hoglets I handreared late last year when their mum got killed.They came in weighing 3 ounces and are nearly ready for release at 2 lb


----------

